# No poo poo



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 28, 2016)

Has Azza seen this?


----------



## Barbell66 (Sep 9, 2016)

I've seen this but with a guy before.  Just insane.


----------

